# Diana+ camera Pinhole Photograph



## kaiy (Jan 15, 2008)

My first successful Diana+ pinhole photograph.
Exposure: approx. 5min.
Film: Tri-X


----------



## terri (Jan 16, 2008)

Very successful, indeed, given the challenging lighting conditions here. Nice one. I absolutely love the motion from the figure in the chair (is that you?). 

Good work!


----------



## kaiy (Jan 17, 2008)

No, that isn't me. I'm sitting on the left, where I'm working on the powerbook you see. I didn't realize how wide angle the shot was going to be! I got lucky with the people sitting at the table. They came in and sat down during one of my exposures. I don't know if I would have set up my pinhole if they were already there.


----------



## terri (Jan 17, 2008)

Unstaged - that makes it even better!      :thumbup:


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 19, 2008)

is a diana camera pretty much the same as a holga?


----------



## doobs (Jan 20, 2008)

shorty6049 said:


> is a diana camera pretty much the same as a holga?



There are some major differences, but basically the Holga is considered the modern-day Diana.  Diana shots differ from Holga shots in a variety of ways, but really, they do the same basic things.


----------



## kaiy (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a comparison between the 2 cameras at my website:

http://dianacamera.com/?p=50

They are essentially similar, but different. Which is better? Trying to define that would look like those Nikon vs. Canon vs ? arguments one often sees in these forums.


----------



## JamesD (Feb 8, 2008)

Nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 9, 2008)

those are interesting


----------

